# LF Live Rock that is from the ocean



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

Any stores have fresh LR that is full of life? With sponges and macro algae etc. Do LFS still import any? 

Not looking for dry rock that is dumped into a tub...

Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

One wont find that degree of macrofauna/flora as those days are long gone.

Nothing wrong with dry "reanimated" LR with curing/cured LR as it's the bacterial that is most important. Also these vats are dimly lit to minimize problematic algae growth and not enough to sustain macroalgae.

Keep in mind that you will get other "seeding"/hitch hiking organisms with coral that you buy that is on a chunk of LR.


----------



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

wtac said:


> One wont find that degree of macrofauna/flora as those days are long gone.
> 
> Nothing wrong with dry "reanimated" LR with curing/cured LR as it's the bacterial that is most important. Also these vats are dimly lit to minimize problematic algae growth and not enough to sustain macroalgae.
> 
> Keep in mind that you will get other "seeding"/hitch hiking organisms with coral that you buy that is on a chunk of LR.


Yeah I used to get LR from Fiji or Indo etc... Have not seen those in forever, but I was hoping we can get LR from the Gulf since there are vendors that sell direct to consumers (US residents only). There's a market for it, wish we had access to it in Canada.

I'm ok with reanimated dry rock, but not ok with 12.99/lb for it...

Good point regarding corals on LR, but that's hard to come by as well.

Anyway, if anyone has seen good LR at LFS, let me know. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------

